# Mid-Summer Report



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

The fishing down in Houma, Louisiana this summer has been hot! When the weather allows, we are getting out and catching speckled trout! When the wind blows, the reds have been entertaining customers in their place! Customers are enjoying the battles of slot redfish and keep coming back for more! Live shrimp, dead shrimp, cracked crab, gold spoons, and Matrix Shad are all responsible for consistently putting redfish in the cooler! Come on down to Houma, Louisiana for some saltwater marsh entertainment! I have lodging and multiple boats available for a comfortable family getaway or a corporate team-building outing!

Captain Rob Dupont
225-776-9820
www.impulsefishingcharters.com


----------

